# Dumbest Duck Hunters !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## hemi (May 6, 2006)

*Dumbest Duck Hunters of the YEAR!!!!! 
**
*
* HAVE YOU HEARD ABOUT THE TWO DUCK HUNTERS FROM  **WISCONSIN**? ABSOLUTELY A TRUE STORY HEARD ON A **WISCONSIN** RADIO STATION REPORTING ON THE INCIDENT. 
*
* A guy buys a new **Lincoln** Navigator for $42,500.00 (with monthly payments of $560.00). 
*
*He and a friend go duck hunting in upper **Wisconsin**.  It's mid-winter; and of course all of the lakes are frozen. These two guys go out on the ice with their GUNS, a DOG, and of course the new NAVIGATOR. 

They decide they want to make a natural looking open water area for the ducks to focus on, something for the decoys to float on.* 

*Now making a hole in the ice large enough to invite a passing duck, is going to take a little more power than the average drill auger can produce. 

So, out of the back of the new Navigator comes a stick of dynamite with a short 40 second-fuse. Now our two Rocket Scientists,  afraid they might slip on the ice while trying to run away after lighting the fuse (and becoming toast, along with the Navigator), decide on the following course of action: they light the 40 second fuse; then, with a mighty thrust, they throw the stick of dynamite as far away as possible.* 

*Remember a couple of paragraphs back when I mentioned the NAVIGATOR, the GUNS, and the DOG...???* 

*Let's talk about the dog: A highly trained Black Lab used for RETRIEVING. Especially things thrown by the owner. You guessed it: the dog takes off across the ice at a high rate of speed and grabs the stick of dynamite, with the burning 40-second fuse, just as it hits the ice.* 

*The two men swallow, blink, start waving their arms and, with veins in their necks swelling to resemble stalks of rhubarb, scream and holler at the dog to stop. The dog, now apparently cheered on by his master, keeps coming. One hunter panics, grabs the shotgun and shoots the dog. The shotgun is loaded with #8 bird shot, hardly big enough to stop a Black Lab. The dog stops for a moment, slightly confused, then continues on. Another shot, and this time the dog, still standing, becomes really confused and of course terrified, thinks these two geniuses have gone insane. The dog takes off to find cover, UNDER the brand new Navigator.* 

*The men continue to scream as they run. The red hot exhaust pipe on the truck touches the dog's rear end, he yelps, drops the dynamite under the truck and takes off after his master.* 

*                 Then " "" "" "" "" " BOOOOOOOOOOOOM "" "" "" "" "" ! ! ! !* 

*The truck is blown to bits and sinks to the bottom of the lake, leaving the two idiots standing there with "I can't believe this just happened" looks on their faces.* 

*The insurance company says that sinking a vehicle in a lake by illegal use of explosives is NOT COVERED by the policy.  And he still had yet to make the first of those $560.00 a month payments.* 

*The dog is okay. . .doing fine.*


----------



## Blindside (May 6, 2006)

http://www.snopes.com/critters/cruelty/dynamite.asp


----------



## michaeledward (May 6, 2006)

Blindside said:
			
		

> http://www.snopes.com/critters/cruelty/dynamite.asp


 
Thank you. 

I mean, aside from, it's obvious.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 6, 2006)

Blindside said:
			
		

> http://www.snopes.com/critters/cruelty/dynamite.asp




Thanks Blindside!

I thought there might be a problem as I bought a truck a few years ago and the cost and payment do not match up. It would be 75.89.... Months or something like that which i snot a normal loan time frame.


----------



## BrandiJo (May 6, 2006)

aww that just takes all the fun out of it


----------



## MA-Caver (May 6, 2006)

Ya well Urban legends can be fun to listen to around the campfire... :uhyeah:


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 7, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Ya well Urban legends can be fun to listen to around the campfire... :uhyeah:



Thump Thump Went the Chicken Heart


----------



## evenflow1121 (May 7, 2006)

2004hemi said:
			
		

> *The insurance company says that sinking a vehicle in a lake by illegal use of explosives is NOT COVERED by the policy. And he still had yet to make the first of those $560.00 a month payments.*
> 
> *The dog is okay. . .doing fine.*


 
Somehow the part on the insurance would not have surprised me was pretty careless on their own part. 

No pun intended by Thank God that poor dog is ok.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 7, 2006)

evenflow1121 said:
			
		

> Somehow the part on the insurance would not have surprised me was pretty careless on their own part.
> 
> No pun intended by Thank God that poor dog is ok.




Yes, no Dogs were hurt in our Internet myth episode.  :lol:


----------



## evenflow1121 (May 7, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Yes, no Dogs were hurt in our Internet myth episode.  :lol:


 

LOL yes guess I am dumber than the duck hunters.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 7, 2006)

evenflow1121 said:
			
		

> LOL yes guess I am dumber than the duck hunters.



Dude,

I meant no such thing. I thought you were being serious about the dog being safe and also making fun at the same time. Hence my reply. I did not mean it as anything other than a laugh.


----------



## evenflow1121 (May 7, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Dude,
> 
> I meant no such thing. I thought you were being serious about the dog being safe and also making fun at the same time. Hence my reply. I did not mean it as anything other than a laugh.


 

Its ok Rich I am just teasing you, I love to laugh at myself when I write stuff like that.  :ultracool


----------



## Hand Sword (May 8, 2006)

Just think... There are people like this! They reproduce and vote too! very scary!


----------



## Hand Sword (May 8, 2006)

Does anyone still think that Humans are the most intelligent species on the planet?


----------

